

GB (AI), cognitive models papers and Lisp code on the way  - fawxtin

Hey guys (enthusiast AI guys, and Lispers too),
I would like to share my professor Guilherme Bittencourt 
AI publications (and later his code), 
it goes specifically on cognitive models (well known,
but not a popular and easy field). 
Unfortunately, he passed away last year (cancer), and 
most of his work is stagnated (since the disease, 2008).
I have most of his cognitive model coded in Common Lisp, 
and will be pulling publically when I get time to 
turn it "usable", and fix some things up.
If anyone has interest in this field, just contact me,
and we'll come along.<p>[1]: http://www.das.ufsc.br/~gb/publications97-05/
[2}: http://www.das.ufsc.br/~gb/publications05-07/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://www.das.ufsc.br/~gb/publications97-05/>

<http://www.das.ufsc.br/~gb/publications05-07/>

